# EI Dosing - Where to get Plantex CSM+B in Toronto?



## 03pilot

I just bought some KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4 for my first attempt in EI dosing. Can anyone tell me where I can buy Plantex CSM+B trace mineral mix in Toronto? The stores I visited carry a different trace mineral mix for more general aquaponic use.

I am planning on dosing everything dry. Is it a bad idea and why?
I am totally new to this so any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks you in advance!!


----------



## coldmantis

what's wrong with the general stuff? I use it and it works better then the seachem florish


----------



## 03pilot

coldmantis said:


> what's wrong with the general stuff? I use it and it works better then the seachem florish


Thanks. Did you get your's from Hydrotech in Markham? Just worry that there are different ones out there. I am no good in chemistry and don't want to put my livestock at risk...

Someone posted Plantex CSM + Boron contains the following, I'll compare this to the one being sold at Hydrotech. 
Total magnesium - water soluble chelated magnesium- 1.5%
Copper - chelated - 0.1%
Iron - chelated - 7.0%
Manganese - chelated - 2.0%
Molybdenum - 0.06%
Zinc - chelated - 0.40%
Boron - 0.04%
EDTA - minimum content - 55%

Since I still have a bottle of Flourish comprehensive left, I'll just use that for micro nutrient for now.


----------



## coldmantis

I got mines from the kingston rd. location, I have compared there TE with seachem florish. there is a noticible difference in the 2 products with the TE your plants look way more green then with seachem. I do have to note that with seachem I only dosed twice a week while the TE I dose everyday.


----------



## ubr0ke

Canadian Aquatics sells csm+b....I wish they had dtpa fe....its tough to find without going through the states...

most traces are similar...just chelate agents differ...traces sold at most hydroponic shops are close enough to csm+b..


----------



## J-P

+1 I have used the extensively with much success.


----------



## Darkblade48

It is fine to use the trace mix from Hydrotech Hydroponics.


----------



## jimmyjam

I got some premade mix in 250ml pump bottles right now. dosing regimen has also been setup.


----------



## 03pilot

Thanks for everyone's input. I'll try Hydrotech's TE once I finished my bottle of Flourish Comprehensive. EI dosing seems to be much easier than I thought. Think I overdosed a bit in the first couple of weeks and all my plants was growing like crazy. Then I cut back and they are now growing nicely and look green and healthy .


----------



## iBetta

Byron!  i`m planning to go there (hydroponics markham) today! 
I have a question  : is KSO4 a macro? (sulphates I mean)

thanks!

Oh and Byron, what's your dosing regime?

Bob


----------



## 03pilot

Hey Bob...is PSO4 the same as K2SO4? I am using the later and it says Potassium Sulphate. I believe its Macro nutrient.

Here's the current dosage for my 20 Gallon tank:

+/- 1/8 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/96 tsp K2SO4 2x a week 
+/- 1ml Seachem Flourish 3x a week
50% weekly water change

I dose my macro and micro nutrients on alternate days. My dosing regime is a still work-in-progress .


----------



## iBetta

Hey Byron , 

Oops sorry, i meant K2S04 lol. typo typo 

Ok thank you!  I'm going to stop by hydroponics markham today! 
since mine is around 17g, ill just tweak the regime a little . thank you!!


----------



## 03pilot

You probably can dose a bit more. I scaled back only because I found too much algae growth on my anubias nana since I started EI. Just trying to see if cutting back helps. .


----------



## ubr0ke

no need to dose k2so4 3 times a week..Just add after water change...

It was orginally added to ei for extra potassium but it was found that kno3 and kh2po4 had enough

Im not sure how hard or soft ontario water is but k2so4 is used in barrs gh booster..along with caso4 and mgso4.

as for algae on the anubias...cutting back nutrients wont help..You need to offer this plant some shade..


----------



## 03pilot

ubr0ke said:


> no need to dose k2so4 3 times a week..Just add after water change...
> 
> It was orginally added to ei for extra potassium but it was found that kno3 and kh2po4 had enough
> 
> Im not sure how hard or soft ontario water is but k2so4 is used in barrs gh booster..along with caso4 and mgso4.


Yeah..I think you are right. Thank you!


----------

